# 14-day vacation by train



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

It'd be so fun to be rich!!









This 14-day Train Trip Will Take You to 5 National Parks Across the U.S.


See the American West in style on this train trip, which visits Glacier National Park, Yellowstone National Park, Grand Teton National Park, Arches National Park, and Canyonlands National Park.




www.travelandleisure.com


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fire21 said:


> It'd be so fun to be rich!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a deal, 4 people about 20 grand plus?
With all the flash floods I wonder if any tracks got washed out.

Says one night on train, then on a motor coach?

I think I would rather go out on the boat and fish.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

For $20,000 I’d buy a used panel van, an inflatable mattress and take a 60 day vacation to destination unknown. But I don’t have tag along tykes. Leave comfort at home, otherwise I’d never come back. Lol


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

20K would buy a lot of pool side drinks at The Krystal Grand resort in Los Cabo's!


----------

